# login error!!! in Belkin Router configuration



## carlodigiorgio (Mar 28, 2006)

i want to secure my wireless connection made a long time ago still unsecured on my Belkin Router 54g F5D7230-4 and when trying to configure it the password is requested and I don't recall having ever had one and clicking on "submit" I get "login error!!!"

How I can I retrieve the "password" to continue.

Originally Belkin54g was installed on a PC800 now out of action because of RAM or Motherboard issues and for my wireless connection I am using two notebooks, both running on Windows XP Home Edition SP2: VAIO VGN-FS with built in wireless and Toshiba SatellitePro 460CDT with Belkin 54g CardBus F5D7010, both showing Excellent Signal Strength most o the time though "unsecured".

Thanks for any assistance offered to me.:4-dontkno


----------



## struran (Apr 22, 2006)

By default the belkin's password is blank so itf you just click submit with password field blank in theory it should let you in


----------



## mike wilson (Apr 10, 2006)

Reset factory defaults through the pinhole at the back?

Then bin it. ))


----------

